# Can I make cloth wipes out of old muslin squares??



## MommaCC

Well its taken me long enough to get the hang of cloth napping Noah but now I think I have it down. I know how to wash them, dry them, strip them lol I've got two systems that I love (bambino mio prefolds with pop n gro wraps and lollipop bamboo shaped nappy with the same wrap too!) 

So the next logical step is to start using washable wipes before new baby arrives so I get the hang of the washing routine. I'm handY with a sewing machine so wanted to make my own and was wondering what the best fabric is to use? 

I've got some old burp cloths I'm going to use as they are but then I thought I might cut up some old muslin squares and hem them? Would that work? 

Charlie xxx


----------



## Rachel_C

Anything absorbent will work. Instead of kitchen towels, I use old muslins (half a muslin, folded in half then turned and topstitched) and they work really well. They're nice and absorbent but not too thick so you can get into any nooks and crannies... the same would apply to baby wipes. I also have a few I made from old cellular blankets in the same way, and I keep meaning to cut up some old bobbly cot sheets too. When my first was little, when she grew out of her PJs they were always stained from breakfast so not worth keeping, so I used to cut the backs of the tops out and also the legs and they made great face wipes as they were - they didn't even fray :)

The only thing I would avoid would be microfibre. Most babies would be fine using it for wipes but it can catch on rough skin so could be painful if LO had a bit of rash/dry skin.


----------



## MommaCC

Thanks Rachel your such a star! Know what I'll be doing tomorrow now lol! X


----------



## hapi2bhealthy

If you feel lazy you can always do what I did and buy a few cheap packs of baby face washers and use them :haha:

I have about 60 of them....cost me $4 for 12 of them so $20 on wipes from birth hehe. Cloth wipes are def the best decision we made, followed closely by cloth nappies!

I actually soak them with the bibs in a bucket of Napisan because they were getting a bit nasty looking...then they get washed with everything else. I figure they're not nappies so the soaking can't harm them....? The white wipes are now super pretty again haha!


----------



## princessellie

Yes you can. Make sure you at least zigzag the edges though or they will fray to pieces x


----------

